# Graphtec CE 3000-60 Help Please



## MikeysTshirts (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi guys 
I'm having trouble cutting the registration marks out on my cutter?? 
It seems to press to hard, it there a specific cutting pressure and step by step procedure on how to cut out an image?? 
Any advice will be great no matter how small!! 

I bought the machine second hand so have no manual but have a client that needs some work done quickly but I'm in a bit of a hole! 

Many thanks guys


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

MikeysTshirts said:


> Hi guys
> I'm having trouble cutting the registration marks out on my cutter??
> It seems to press to hard, it there a specific cutting pressure and step by step procedure on how to cut out an image??
> Any advice will be great no matter how small!!
> ...


I'd head over to Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo and see if you can grab the manual. That is definately a bit of an older model so you might just have to do some trial and error.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

You can see the down pressure in your lcd screen. The arrow above the screen points to "Force". I typically have mine at 12 normally, or 20 for cutting think reflective vinyl.

To change the force, press the COND. button, scroll over to force with the right arrow, then press the up or down arrow to change. Then press ENTER to set it.


----------



## MikeysTshirts (Jul 2, 2010)

cheers guys
i have mastered the plotter or so i think.

what is the best way to get registration marks around a picture and what software is best for this?

i use corel draw alot but have alot of other software if it makes it easier??

many thanks


----------

